# Can I call myself P.E.



## Jennifer Price (Dec 21, 2007)

Apparently Florida takes 8-10 weeks to issue the license numbers and certificates after notification of passing. But in the meantime, can I say I am Jen Evans, P.E. or do I have to keep saying I am Jen Evans, E.I. until my license number comes?


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 21, 2007)

You're a PE here, so what the heck...might as well use it.

Actually, I don't think there is a rule in florida in regards to that, but JR is the master of the Florida Statutes.


----------



## Raanne (Dec 21, 2007)

check your state's rules? In MI you aren't a PE until you get your license - passing the test is only the first part, you also have to send in recommendatiosn from other PEs you've worked with, etc....


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2007)

Legally you have to wait until you have your number but, know what? You can call yourself a PE, darn it. Sure you can because you are a PE. Just be sure you don't stamp anything yet and enjoy the moment. Don't worry names or titles now.

In case you have not read my other post....Congrats....Way to go Jen....... :multiplespotting:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2007)

Jen, I started using PE after my name as soon as I saw that I had been assigned a license number on the licensee lookup website.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 21, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> Legally you have to wait until you have your number but, know what? You can call yourself a PE, darn it. Sure you can because you are a PE. Just be sure you don't stamp anything yet and enjoy the moment. Don't worry names or titles now.
> In case you have not read my other post....Congrats....Way to go Jen....... :multiplespotting:


Thank you, BIO!!!

I have a signature block on my emails that I wanted to make sure I could update. Of course, I won't be signing and sealing anything in NC until I get reciprocity.

[SIZE=8pt](I am glad this is over!)[/SIZE]


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 21, 2007)

It's certainly a State-specific question. I think the litmus test is how the public can verify licensure. Maybe some States require written evidence that must be produced on demand (I'm thinking a license card or some certificate), but I'd imagine most (Oregon, for one) simply offer two ways of verification: website lookup and written query. So...

If you have written evidence (card or some certificate), have at.

If you are listed on website lookup, have at.

If you receive a written query, have at.

Simply tying your name to a license number seems insufficient to me.

I agree with Raanne that the test is not the final requirement in some States, even if for many it is.

Oh, yeah... and did I say CONGRATULATIONS?!? What a feeling, eh? Where are you going to get your stamp from?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats Jen! :bananalama:

You're a P.E., just waiting for the legal stuff to sort itself out. I'd put P.E. in my email block. Unless you're trying to sign off on something, no one is going to question you. That's what I did though it only took about 2 weeks from the ELSES letter until I got assigned a number by VT OPR.

Another thing to consider, if you are in NC but licensed in FL, you may not be able to represent yourself as a P.E. there. You may need to say:

Jen Evans, P.E., licensed in Florida.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 21, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> It's certainly a State-specific question. I think the litmus test is how the public can verify licensure. Maybe some States require written evidence that must be produced on demand (I'm thinking a license card or some certificate), but I'd imagine most (Oregon, for one) simply offer two ways of verification: website lookup and written query. So...
> If you have written evidence (card or some certificate), have at.
> 
> If you are listed on website lookup, have at.
> ...


All I have now is my letter stating that I passed and that FL will initiate the final steps in processing me. So maybe I will hold off on putting P.E. after my name on my signature block (?).

As for the feeling...WOW! I am floating on cloud-nine right now. I didn't even read the full letter when I got it...once I saw the word "Congratulations", I started hooping and hollering and dancing around in the streets (I was outside of my apt. complex...I am sure my neighbors loved that). It took me a while to settle down to read the whole thing to see what I had to do next (which is nothing but wait for Florida Board).

Hopefully, the reciprocity in NC will go through pretty quickly so that I can have both stamps for my job (we do work in FL too...so it will still be good to have my FL stamp).


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 21, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Congrats Jen! :bananalama:
> You're a P.E., just waiting for the legal stuff to sort itself out. I'd put P.E. in my email block. Unless you're trying to sign off on something, no one is going to question you. That's what I did though it only took about 2 weeks from the ELSES letter until I got assigned a number by VT OPR.
> 
> Another thing to consider, if you are in NC but licensed in FL, you may not be able to represent yourself as a P.E. there. You may need to say:
> ...


"Jen Evans, P.E., licensed in Florida."

Very good advice...thank you!

And thank you for your congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

jenevans said:


> Apparently Florida takes 8-10 weeks to issue the license numbers and certificates after notification of passing. But in the meantime, can I say I am Jen Evans, P.E. or do I have to keep saying I am Jen Evans, E.I. until my license number comes?


Jen,

FWIW - Licensing is a state fuction and they won't recognize you as a P.E. until you get your number.

Recommendation: I think it is okay if you call youself Jen, P.E. here (EB.com) - just don't pass around the Jen, P.E. new business cards until you are assigned your # just to be safe. Some licensing boards are really, really picky about the whole title thing. We'll just keep amongst us for now .. 



jfusilloPE said:


> Actually, I don't think there is a rule in florida in regards to that, but JR is the master of the Florida Statutes.


I guess I have earned that title haven't I? 

JR


----------



## FL PE (Dec 21, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Jen, I started using PE after my name as soon as I saw that I had been assigned a license number on the licensee lookup website.


How long does this usually take in Florida? I know the 8-10 weeks thing, but do they list it on the website sooner?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

^^^ Website is updated approx 30 days after you receive your notice from ELSES.

JR


----------



## FL PE (Dec 23, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Website is updated approx 30 days after you receive your notice from ELSES.
> JR


Thanks, so at that point we have a number and can officially use PE after our names and on submissions and such?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

FL PE said:


> Thanks, so at that point we have a number and can officially use PE after our names and on submissions and such?


Absolutely! Essentially, the portal that you are using is THE way for anyone to verify that a person in the State of Florida is licensed as a professional engineer (or other state-regulated professions for that matter). Once your name (and PE #) show up there, you are considered LICENSED at that point. The registration card and wall cert (and wallet card too) come a few weeks later but you are in fact licensed once that PE # + statement that license is valid until (2-yr period) shows up in that search portal.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2007)

I can verify that SOME states don't even begin the process of contacting your references and deciding (voting) on whether or not to grant you your PE license until AFTER the exam results are released. It sounds like Florida is OK, but for anyone else reading this topic, make sure you check with your state first. I passed the October '06 exam, received my notice in early January, but was not a "PE" until mid-March '07.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats Jen, I would certainly order the new business cards but wait until all steps are complete. In Jersey we have to send more money for 'license activation' and then wait for the physical license to be issued (the website is a few days behind the office in Trenton).

Congrats again!

-Ray


----------



## danm9 (Dec 26, 2007)

i changed my email signature already. i couldn't wait to get that PE in there. who cares if it's legal yet.


----------



## SSmith (Dec 26, 2007)

danm9 said:


> i changed my email signature already. i couldn't wait to get that PE in there. who cares if it's legal yet.


+1


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 26, 2007)

danm9 said:


> i changed my email signature already. i couldn't wait to get that PE in there. who cares if it's legal yet.


I arrived at work this morning (after being out since Wednesday when I found out) with a brand new box of business cards on my desk - and a new title, too! (Senior Engineer)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^ :woot:

JR


----------



## FL PE (Dec 26, 2007)

SSmith said:


> +1


x2


----------



## floridaengineer4now (Dec 26, 2007)

quick question. this has probably been answered before, but does "wall certificate" refer to that little envelope sized license that hangs on the wall, or does Florida actually send us a certificate similar to a diploma. just curious as I have no clue.

thanks.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 27, 2007)

floridaengineer4now said:


> quick question. this has probably been answered before, but does "wall certificate" refer to that little envelope sized license that hangs on the wall, or does Florida actually send us a certificate similar to a diploma. just curious as I have no clue.
> thanks.



Florida gives out ginormous certificates (at least they used...this will be the time they change it  ) to hang/frame/show off on your wall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^ The wall certificate (Diploma) I received was completely off the chain! If you intend to frame it, I think you will need to go to a specialty shop (or FES) in order to do it since it is a non-standard size. Like a bum, my wall cert is STILL in the envelope that it came in on the top shelf of a closet.

JR


----------



## philadelphia (Dec 28, 2007)

This is what the Pennsylvania Board adds to correspondence about the PE exam.

" **Note: You are NOT permitted to practice as a professional engineer or professional land surveyor until you have received your license from the Board. Allow approximately 90 days from receipt of your result letter for processing of a license."


----------



## Sara (Dec 28, 2007)

I think you can say that you are, however, you can't sign anything until you recieve your certificate and license number.

Congratulations on passing! :bananalama:

Sara


----------



## FL PE (Dec 28, 2007)

This whole process is nothing but wait, wait, wait. Wait 4 years to take the exam. Wait 8 weeks for the results. If your lucky, wait just 8 more weeks for your registration to be processed. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 29, 2007)

My boss ordered new cards for me, so I guess I'm going with the flow. Went ahead and changed my email signature to say "PE" instead of "EIT". I like the way it looks.


----------



## LionCE (Jan 3, 2008)

Could somebody call themselves a PE if they stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Ha! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 3, 2008)

FL PE said:


> This whole process is nothing but wait, wait, wait. Wait 4 years to take the exam. Wait 8 weeks for the results. If your lucky, wait just 8 more weeks for your registration to be processed. I'm tired of waiting.


Ok, now wait and see if you are getting a substantial pay raise- Not the miserable $1/hr but at least the more significant $5.50/hour. Wait wait wait....


----------

